# Stuffing/dressing recipe with no onions?



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I need a simple bread based stuffing recipe that doesn't use any onions.

My thanksgiving stuffing is filled with all sorts of yummy goodies. Two of my guests won't touch it. I was going to look for a simpler recipe, but it turns out they also need stuffing without any onions in it. It has to be a bread based stuffing of some sort, not rice based.

I'm actually going to make 2 kinds of stuffing because its my favorite part of the meal and I don't want to give up the cornbread mushroom stuffing I normally make.







:


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I modify a stuffing recipe from the Better Homes and Gardens cookbook. This one for Old-Fashioned Bread Stuffing from their website is very similar. I would omit the onions and add one of the suggested additions, like apples or water chestnuts, to add flavor.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

I usually do a pork sausage and apple one; if you didn't put the onions in, it would still taste good. I think I got if from the Food Network website.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

I would just replace the onions in the recipe you like with celery, bell peppers or apples or a combination of...


----------

